# what on earth is this? warning sick pics



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

just sorting a few of the roach's out putting the little ones in the nursery etc then after about 5 minutes i found this i got it out and took a few pics seriously wtf is it looks like some kind of extreme prolapse im guessing its something to do with giving birth due to it being a female but im not sure, any ideas?
























p.s i noticed she was still alive after taking the pictures:gasp:


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Sacks that live offspring appear from by the look of it.


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

See something similar to this on the repashy forums from Allen repashy himself. Something to do with the bug grub they formulated being to high in protein and actually causing the roaches to explode due to having a to high protein intake and not being able to store it ect. 

Out of interest what are you feeding them? Is it very high in protein? May be something completely differnt but the picture you posted reminded me of the article straight away.

I'll see if I can find the thread/article 

CrestieCrazy

Here's the article and after having a quick look over it I think my memory is playing up as I dobt think the roaches were exploding but simply just dieing but may still be worth a read
http://www.store.repashy.com/can-feeder-insect-diets-contribute-to-gout-in-reptiles.html


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I had one like this. Saedcantas (very experienced keeper) thought that it was due to an infection in the reproductive tract of an old female.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

when i first examined it i thought it looked like it was ready to explode, they are fed on wagg rabbit food and water crystals with things like cucumber and orange now and then


----------



## David24 (Sep 11, 2011)

chould be she is moulting:whistling2:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

just tried to contact allen repashy(impossible) so i posted this up on the thread he had made about it. he was talking about too high protein and the wagg im using is 13% which is a litle higher than the 4% protein these roaches actually need but less than the 20+ which is apparently dangerous to them so unsure about what has happened to this one but it was a very interesting article


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I've fed thousands and thousands on 25%+ protein!

I've only ever seen this in adult females (and of the many thousands I have bred, probably under 50 cases over the years) and given that we know they have a modified reproductive tract comprising a pouch, it seems obvious to me that it is related to ageing females and reproduction.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

just remember they are just like any other animal and it could be any kind of illness, 
maby a bacterial thing caused in old over bred females ?


----------



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

hummm do you use water gel crystals ? im just thinking that could be somthing to do with it


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

joemorgz said:


> hummm do you use water gel crystals ? im just thinking that could be somthing to do with it



this is not the reason this happens i have also had this problem in the last month and i just left it and i cleaned out the dubias last night and none are dead so it musnt be anything to worry about


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

popitgoes said:


> this is not the reason this happens i have also had this problem in the last month and i just left it and i cleaned out the dubias last night and none are dead so it musnt be anything to worry about


they would prob eat any split open dead ones so you wouldnt find them come clean out time lol


----------

